# Uk-M Romances



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you, or know any members here past/present who have hooked up and did the deed together? Single, married doesn't matter.

Don't have to reveal all, just after a an average scope of how much of the knocking shop this place actually is?

I know a few old timers, but won't fetch all that up. I'm more intetesed in current girls open to affairs.. 

J/K...... maybe...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very random....


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I only ever knew of one couple that met on UKM (can't remember the usernames though).

Why don't you just go onto POF?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I sense @Ryker thinks him and me may have a future.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I think I only ever knew of one couple that met on UKM (can't remember the usernames though).
> 
> Why don't you just go onto POF?


One couple is getting married, Bad Alan and Queenie


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> One couple is getting married, Bad Alan and Queenie


two of the best posters on here and were sadly hounded off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> One couple is getting married, Bad Alan and Queenie


Not seen em on here for ages


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> two of the best posters on here and were sadly hounded off.


lightweights


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> two of the best posters on here and were sadly hounded off.


How can you be hounded off? It's words on a screen.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How can you be hounded off? It's words on a screen.


I think when someone who spent a lot of time giving people free and excellent advice has watch people giving his missus abuse for no justified reason you can't blame him for going elsewhere.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I think when someone who spent a lot of time giving people free and excellent advice has watch people giving his missus abuse for no justified reason you can't blame him for going elsewhere.


Why would they give her abuse for no reason?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why would they give her abuse for no reason?


probably insecure virgins who thinking picking on girls on the internet compensates for a lack of fanny in real life


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Heavyass and Skye x


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I can just imagine meeting a woman off here in real life only to find out she is really a bloke. Sounds like a right laugh.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> probably insecure virgins who thinking picking on girls on the internet compensates for a lack of fanny in real life


There are many "white knights" to balance the equasion.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why would they give her abuse for no reason?


Was the same clan I told you about yesterday mate, shame as Bad Alan is responsible for getting Sharpy shredded - guy knows his stuff


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Merkleman and HDU.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Heavyass and Skye x


Of course...but he's taken


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was the same clan I told you about yesterday mate, shame as Bad Alan is responsible for getting Sharpy shredded - guy knows his stuff


He does


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> probably insecure virgins who thinking picking on girls on the internet compensates for a lack of fanny in real life


Picking on girls?? I'm surprised queenie didn't eat them for breakfast...can't imagine her taking their crap. Are they still on here?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish me and skye666 could have a UK muscle fling! Sigh!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I wish me and skye666 could have a UK muscle fling! Sigh!


Don't we all,she's a little sweetheart


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> There are many "white knights" to balance the equasion.


That's why the single ones stick around


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

There's been a few in the past few years, can't see much happening now with all the ego's about.

I've met a couple myself, we have a natter on the odd occasion that's about it.

Certainly was some top girls on here in the past.

But a few bitter bust ups as well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Of course...but he's taken


whilst on the subject on whiteknighting i've just noticed your new avi........................................Oh heavenly blessed beauty who's inner beauty is divine and everlasting,

You illuminate the sky at night

and you make the sun light the day

you make the birds sing

you make the breeze whisper like an angel

but most of all, you make me smile

i know i know. the age difference seems like it's too much. people wouldn't understand our love though. it's beyond them. i think it's up to us to show them how strong our pure love unleashed can really be. i can see us, miles from here, holding hands... most definitely. So what say you heavenly blessed beauty whose feet are deliciously tasty and aesthetic?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure why too many women would stick around here to be honest.

At best they'll get the leery attentions of a bunch of hairy, sweaty guys with body dysmorphia issues.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> whilst on the subject on whiteknighting i've just noticed your new avi........................................Oh heavenly blessed beauty who's inner beauty is divine and everlasting,
> 
> You illuminate the sky at night
> 
> ...


Or, I think your new Avi looks nice... :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Varg said:


> I'm not sure why too many women would stick around here to be honest.
> 
> At best they'll get the leery attentions of a bunch of hairy, sweaty guys with body dysmorphia issues.


I thought @banzi shaves


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> whilst on the subject on whiteknighting i've just noticed your new avi........................................Oh heavenly blessed beauty who's inner beauty is divine and everlasting,
> 
> You illuminate the sky at night
> 
> ...


Finally someone who fully understands me thank you simon I just want marriage and babies :wub:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> One couple is getting married, Bad Alan and Queenie


AHHH YES that's who I was thinking of! :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> I'm not sure why too many women would stick around here to be honest.
> 
> At best they'll get the leery attentions of a bunch of hairy, sweaty guys with body dysmorphia issues.


To torment

To remind them BB is for ladies too and so are the forums

To remind them they are weeners

To play with the dysmorphia issues

To tell them about themselves when they pm

And so much more.... :whistling:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I think when someone who spent a lot of time giving people free and excellent advice has watch people giving his missus abuse for no justified reason you can't blame him for going elsewhere.


Noway?! What happened? I had no idea.... no wonder they don't post here anymore.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i remember some crazy drama a few years ago onhere

cant remember the names but the members ended up meeting up and doing the dirty but one or both of them were in relationships or something. it got outted onhere and the sheet hit the fan :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I wish me and skye666 could have a UK muscle fling! Sigh!


What with ur acid reflux....no


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I can just imagine meeting a woman off here in real life only to find out she is really a bloke. Sounds like a right laugh.


So your place or mine? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> There's been a few in the past few years, can't see much happening now with all the ego's about.
> 
> I've met a couple myself, we have a natter on the odd occasion that's about it.
> 
> ...


Sticking to having a natter on occasion is key...keep it like that and no bitter bust ups ....simples


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> To torment
> 
> To remind them BB is for ladies too and so are the forums
> 
> ...


Yes, but only a certain type of woman would put up with that.

Those of a more delicate disposition would probably flee to a less hostile forum.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> Yes, but only a certain type of woman would put up with that.
> 
> Those of a more delicate disposition would probably flee to a less hostile forum.


No mate that's what skye's saying she does with the fellas lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> No mate that's what skye's saying she does with the fellas lol


Yeah I know that.

I'm glad she does - keeps the cavemen in check


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> Yes, but only a certain type of woman would put up with that.
> 
> Those of a more delicate disposition would probably flee to a less hostile forum.


Less hostile like net mums ..mothercare crew..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> Yeah I know that.
> 
> I'm glad she does - keeps the cavemen in check


 

Tbh I'm surprised they can type whilst stood on their fingers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UKM's 12yr history is littered with member romances and sexual drama.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Varg said:


> *I'm not sure why too many women would stick around here to be honest*.
> 
> At best they'll get the leery attentions of a bunch of hairy, sweaty guys with body dysmorphia issues.


they hang round here because they're men.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> they hang round here because they're men.


Kristina and Miss Martinez are very convincing as men


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

banzi said:


> Kristina and Miss Martinez are very convincing as men


i didnt say they were all men now did i.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> How can you be hounded off? It's words on a screen.





Skye666 said:


> What with ur acid reflux....no


Ive always had a romance with old ladys that have kept there youthful looks ever since the age of 16 when I was dating a 35 year old...It was my dream come true!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Ive always had a romance with old ladys that have kept there youthful looks ever since the age of 16 when I was dating a 35 year old...It was my dream come true!


Not sure why you quoted me,unless you think I look like an old lady lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not sure why you quoted me,unless you think I look like an old lady lol


Me niether...I need an older lady to show me how this all works!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Finally someone who fully understands me thank you simon I just want marriage and babies :wub:


Im heart broken...I'll never get over this!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I can just imagine meeting a woman off here in real life only to find out she is really a bloke. Sounds like a right laugh.


Yeah but would you still? That's the question


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i didnt say they were all men now did i.


You didnt specify at all , hence the reason you left the door open for my post.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

T100 said:


> Yeah but would you still? That's the question


why not, we could discuss IIFYM till the cows come home, oh what fun.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

DB who used to be a mod on here or might still be was smashing Mrs BC, think that was her name.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Sticking to having a natter on occasion is key...keep it like that and no bitter bust ups ....simples


Best way tbh, plus I'm getting too knackered to bother with chasing anyway.

Plus if I'm honest I'd just rather be friends.

Guys here like to think they know who's who, oh they have no clue as to who has done what, always handy keeping ones ears close to the grapevine.

But as the saying goes a gentleman never tells.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lorian said:


> UKM's 12yr history is littered with member romances and sexual drama.


Katbelle


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

@Skye666 is chained up in my basement with a small laptop to keep her busy.

Does that count?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@Skye666 how are you?, it's been a while


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> @Skye666 how are you?, it's been a while


Did you PM Skye about her boobs too?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmm........all very interesting....


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

If I wanted to meet someone, personally I wouldn't start anything from an online site.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natalie said:


> If I wanted to meet someone, personally I wouldn't start anything from an online site.


Best tell that to Banzi then as he's on a mission get you


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

@banzi and @tommybananas almost got it on but they couldnt find a restaurant that suited them both so they called it off


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Did you PM Skye about her boobs too?


I don't think me and Skye66 have ever Pm'd yet, I will send her one now


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Katbelle


Lol now there's a blast from the past! :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Best tell that to Banzi then as he's on a mission get you


Hope hes not holding his breath while waiting for that.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Hope hes not holding his breath while waiting for that.....


Im not gay.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im not gay.


no idea what thats got to do with anything but think thats my que to leave this conversation


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> no idea what thats got to do with anything but think thats my que to leave this conversation


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im not gay.


Yet


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Verno said:


> Lol now there's a blast from the past! :lol:


I still have the video


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> I still have the video


Ha ha really?

Mind you didn't most of the board :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Verno said:


> Ha ha really?
> 
> Mind you didn't most of the board :lol:


Of course, wouldn't say it if I didn't.

Well it was posted in ma, so a few prolly still have it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Of course, wouldn't say it if I didn't.
> 
> Well it was posted in ma, so a few prolly still have it.


Lol can't say I've ever seen it :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Best way tbh, plus I'm getting too knackered to bother with chasing anyway.
> 
> Plus if I'm honest I'd just rather be friends.
> 
> ...


Think they know..hmmm I'd hazzard a guess that the regular girls at present posting have no interest in any guys here but the convo between the guys will be different...they know nada


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Did you PM Skye about her boobs too?


Boobs?? He didn't he wouldn't!!!

Has SAMs been perving u lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> I don't think me and Skye66 have ever Pm'd yet, I will send her one now


U know better than to do that...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Think they know..hmmm I'd hazzard a guess that the regular girls at present posting have no interest in any guys here but the convo between the guys will be different...they know nada


If a girl shows a guy an inkling of interest he's hooked, alternatively if a guy initially ignores a girl who shows an interest she's hooked.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> If a girl shows a guy an inkling of interest he's hooked, alternatively if a guy initially ignores a girl who shows an interest she's hooked.


Excuse me I get ignored all the time on here I get deleted and hidden..still not hooked...........yet


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chatted to a few women offline from here, met one.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ive done bareback anal with Skye


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've met some of the people on this site. Had laughs & training with them, which is enough for me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me I get ignored all the time on here I get deleted and hidden..still not hooked...........yet


you can be a little rude.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Ive done bareback anal with Skye


Don't be so ridiculous..ur Weener wouldn't find the front bottom never mind the back..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you can be a little rude.


Lol I can be very rude..so can u but I don't delete u or hide u I just smile...it's disgusting I'm being hidden from threads I need to complain to the hidden department


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I've met some of the people on this site. Had laughs & training with them, which is enough for me.


Hello u

No budding or potential romance then flubs.....do they realize what a gem they are missing out on..all those cooking skills


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me I get ignored all the time on here I get deleted and hidden..still not hooked...........yet


yet... there's plenty of time.

and if that fails there's always chloroform.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I can be very rude..so can u but I don't delete u or hide u I just smile...it's disgusting I'm being hidden from threads I need to complain to the hidden department


Seriously, which threads you hidden from?

Do people really do that?

Im not rude Im just less tactful than if its a PM

On here I will say someones fat, via PM I will tell them they are not tall enough for their weight.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hello u
> 
> No budding or potential romance then [Redacted].....do they realize what a gem they are missing out on..all those cooking skills


No. I'm seriously not into that sort of thing. I like to train, I like to have a larrrf, that's it, simples....or is it me that's simple? Hurrr hurrr...don't answer that.??

Edited to say thank you for the compliment. Manners [Redacted]! Manners.....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Ive done bareback anal with Skye


Did you get a sore ar$e?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zasker said:


> yet... there's plenty of time.
> 
> and if that fails there's always chloroform.


Dream boy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Seriously, which threads you hidden from?
> 
> Do people really do that?
> 
> ...


Pml..tact.

Iv been hidden from 3 threads ..the grown ass men that don't like my comments awwwww ..and to think I'm quite nice on here coz I know writing in this form can be misconstrued so I try not to be too...ya know.......in real life I'm much harsher I just have no patience. So yes they really do that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the girls that left here (majority atleast) left because they had many members - members in their mouth .

mine being one of them so hounded off is not really correct but more like sucked uk-m dry so moved onto other forums .

and how ca their partners stick around knowing the girl they are with have had more ukm sausage than @Tommy10


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be so ridiculous..ur Weener wouldn't find the front bottom never mind the back..


Never said it was your anus being entered


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pml..tact.
> 
> Iv been hidden from 3 threads ..the grown ass men that don't like my comments awwwww ..and to think I'm quite nice on here coz I know writing in this form can be misconstrued so I try not to be too...ya know.......in real life I'm much harsher I just have no patience. So yes they really do that.


asswipes


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> If a girl shows a guy an inkling of interest he's hooked, alternatively if a guy initially ignores a girl who shows an interest she's hooked.


truth


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> the girls that left here (majority atleast) left because they had many members - members in their mouth .
> 
> mine being one of them so hounded off is not really correct but more like sucked uk-m dry so moved onto other forums .
> 
> and how ca their partners stick around knowing the girl they are with have had more ukm sausage than @Tommy10


Now I find that really hard to believe :innocent:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Now I find that really hard to believe :innocent:


x2

although, if it were, we need more like this  :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think when someone who spent a lot of time giving people free and excellent advice has watch people giving his missus abuse for no justified reason you can't blame him for going elsewhere.


Will was always more than willing to help anyone that asked, had a cracking journal and is a very knowledgable young man.

I see certain posts before they got deleted and tbh, I don't blame him for not coming on here anymore. Totally uncalled for and I very much doubt they'd have the gonads to say anything to his face, fvcking keyboard warriors.....

Anyway, @Chelsea tried to bum me in Crayford weights and fitness changing rooms, I obviously refused BUT then I see his Reece's stash in his gym bag, the rest as they say, is history


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

zasker said:


> x2
> 
> although, if it were, we need more like this  :lol:


Mine was sarcasm mate :wink:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Mine was sarcasm mate :wink:


i knew that...

honest.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm still waiting for @Pinky and @IGotTekkers........going to be epic. :bounce:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I've met some of the people on this site. Had laughs & training with them, which is enough for me.


you can train with me anyday. :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Uriel and Kayleigh, he popped down to Wales and pumped here IIRC.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

shauny13 said:


> you can train with me anyday. :whistling:


Have you met my friend? @the wee man

Now this is gonna be epic :bounce: :bounce:

Cheers Vern.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

shauny13 said:


> i'm still waiting for @Pinky and @IGotTekkers........going to be epic. :bounce:


Im fed up not hard up, plus i dont fancy a dose of the pox, but thanks for your concern


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Uriel and Kayleigh, he popped down to Wales and pumped here IIRC.


Yeah couldn't believe it, what she saw in him i never know guess it's a sugar daddy thing?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Who was the Welsh guy (nice fella) who was sending PMs, pics, texts to a BBing woman on here, issue was that he was married, his missus found out and started posting on here, cue meltdown!!

Was quality.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weeman's ex Ser, I'm sure a few of the boys nailed her with Bri watching on


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Can't imagine a ukm relationship would go too well with all tren flying about nowadays


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Weeman's ex Ser, I'm sure a few of the boys nailed her with Bri watching on


Yeah well they were pretty hardcore swingers, so that would be a given and Ser is a top lass anyway.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I've kicked @Verno's back doors in many times. So have half the forum though, but just wanted to put it out there.

Only read page 1, so don't know if it's been mentioned by anybody else, but there's definitely something going on between @FelonE and @TELBOR. I'd have my house on it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I've kicked @Verno's back doors in many times. So have half the forum though, but just wanted to put it out there.
> 
> Only read page 1, so don't know if it's been mentioned by anybody else, but there's definitely something going on between @FelonE and @TELBOR. I'd have my house on it.


Bromance mate. He's my soulmate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Bromance mate. He's my soulmate


 :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Who was the Welsh guy (nice fella) who was sending PMs, pics, texts to a BBing woman on here, issue was that he was married, his missus found out and started posting on here, cue meltdown!!
> 
> Was quality.


Wasn't called juicer was he?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> I've kicked @Verno's back doors in many times. So have half the forum though, but just wanted to put it out there.
> 
> Only read page 1, so don't know if it's been mentioned by anybody else, but there's definitely something going on between @FelonE and @TELBOR. I'd have my house on it.


Did you really? Can't say I ever noticed ....................Justin :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Who was the Welsh guy (nice fella) who was sending PMs, pics, texts to a BBing woman on here, issue was that he was married, his missus found out and started posting on here, cue meltdown!!
> 
> Was quality.


Taffy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> I've kicked @Verno's back doors in many times. So have half the forum though, but just wanted to put it out there.
> 
> Only read page 1, so don't know if it's been mentioned by anybody else, but there's definitely something going on between @FelonE and @TELBOR. I'd have my house on it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> View attachment 173132


Lool you shave my back....I'll shave yours


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Didnt Katie meet her fella off here? UKM wedding. Think she had a name change now tho.. female mod.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

shauny13 said:


> i'm still waiting for @Pinky and @IGotTekkers........going to be epic. :bounce:


Pictures on Pinky would be all over MA.. :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

godspeed said:


> Didnt Katie meet her fella off here? UKM wedding. Think she had a name change now tho.. female mod.


Christ you're a bit slow mate, that'll be @Hera and @Lorian the owners.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

godspeed said:


> Didnt Katie meet her fella off here? UKM wedding. Think she had a name change now tho.. female mod.


We did indeed get married  but we didn't meet on UK- M.

I think Lorian almost met someone off here though...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Hera said:


> We did indeed get married  but we didn't meet on UK- M.
> 
> I think Lorian almost met someone off here though...


 @FelonE is harmless


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Christ you're a bit slow mate, that'll be @Hera and @Lorian the owners.


Lol didnt read the thread just went in balls deep!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> @FelonE is harmless


He didn't want me cos of my poor rear lat spread effort

Inb4glutespread


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Bromance mate. He's my soulmate


R soulmate


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hera said:


> We did indeed get married  but we didn't meet on UK- M.
> 
> I think Lorian almost met someone off here though...


I've met a few of the female UK-M members over the years. All innocent though :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> the girls that left here (majority atleast) left because they had many members - members in their mouth .
> 
> mine being one of them so hounded off is not really correct but more like sucked uk-m dry so moved onto other forums .
> 
> and how ca their partners stick around knowing the girl they are with have had more ukm sausage than @Tommy10


Yak!!! That bad ...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Yak!!! That bad ...


Nah he's full of it, they left as there was a big ruckus a while back, katbelle didn't help either, ended up with members turning on each other and leaving in a mass exodus.

Place hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Nah he's full of it, they left as there was a big ruckus a while back, katbelle didn't help either, ended up with members turning on each other and leaving in a mass exodus.
> 
> Place hasn't been the same since.


U sound like u miss the drama lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U sound like u miss the drama lol


Normally i dislike drama, but i gotta say this was hell of a place to be back then, always something going on.

Now it's just full of brah's.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Nah he's full of it, they left as there was a big ruckus a while back, katbelle didn't help either, ended up with members turning on each other and leaving in a mass exodus.
> 
> Place hasn't been the same since.


Got really catty didn't it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> the girls that left here (majority atleast) left because they had many members - members in their mouth .
> 
> mine being one of them so hounded off is not really correct but more like sucked uk-m dry so moved onto other forums .
> 
> and how ca their partners stick around knowing the girl they are with have had more ukm sausage than @Tommy10


Ouch lool


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't remember any of this drama?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Verno said:


> Got really catty didn't it lol


I'll say, everyone's dirty laundry got aired that day it was hard keeping up.



Smitch said:


> I don't remember any of this drama?


Mdma much?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I don't remember any of this drama?


I've had a look mate but can't really find much reference to it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> I'll say, everyone's dirty laundry got aired that day it was hard keeping up.
> 
> Mdma much?


I'm generally not known for my feats of memory.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Kristina said:


> I think I only ever knew of one couple that met on UKM (can't remember the usernames though).
> 
> Why don't you just go onto POF?


Course I like em muscly


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Verno said:


> I've had a look mate but can't really find much reference to it.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117367-real-prefer-3.html#post1979097


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> the girls that left here (majority atleast) left because they had many members - members in their mouth .
> 
> mine being one of them so hounded off is not really correct but more like sucked uk-m dry so moved onto other forums .
> 
> and how ca their partners stick around knowing the girl they are with have had more ukm sausage than @Tommy10


Hahahaha wow noway... so funny to think that I'm still only just over a year old on UKM. Crazy to think some of you guys have got proper "history" on here from yonks ago!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117367-real-prefer-3.html#post1979097


Spot on lol!

Someone give that man a kitkat :clap:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Hahahaha wow noway... so funny to think that I'm still only just over a year old on UKM. Crazy to think some of you guys have got proper "history" on here from yonks ago!


Haha theres always been dramas on here , bed swapping wife swapping and anything else you can think of , suppose when people share a common interest then these things happen


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i hooked up with a member about 4 years ago ,it was a 3 hour trek but we took it in turns traveling and we would meet up every 6 weeks or so,every thing was going alright for 18 months untill i went on a 12 month cleanse and dropped a good few stone,she picked me up from train station and first thing she said was what you done to yourself not fckin happy bruiser your not doin what i want ,so i thought if i aint gona get a shag and argue all weekend then ime getting back on the train,then she rang me and said if you dont get back on ya bits then ime gonna post on ukm that vetran is a right skinny sh*t, (bearing in mind i was still hovering around 14.7st) i was fckn horified,any way she dident and we never saw each over again,she never posted on here again either, so be warned guys before you go in for the kill on one of our ukm lady members lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

vetran said:


> i hooked up with a member about 4 years ago ,it was a 3 hour trek but we took it in turns traveling and we would meet up every 6 weeks or so,every thing was going alright for 18 months untill i went on a 12 month cleanse and dropped a good few stone,she picked me up from train station and first thing she said was what you done to yourself not fckin happy bruiser your not doin what i want ,so i thought if i aint gona get a shag and argue all weekend then ime getting back on the train,then she rang me and said if you dont get back on ya bits then ime gonna post on ukm that vetran is a right skinny sh*t, (bearing in mind i was still hovering around 14.7st) i was fckn horified,any way she dident and we never saw each over again,she never posted on here again either, so be warned guys before you go in for the kill on one of our ukm lady members lol


How ridiculous haha! Strange girl by the sounds of it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Haha theres always been dramas on here , bed swapping wife swapping and anything else you can think of , suppose when people share a common interest then these things happen


... and trust YOU to be in the midst of it all haha!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I met a few of the female UK-M members over the years. All innocent though :thumb:


Did you now?! :huh: I thought there was just one who you almost met! :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117367-real-prefer-3.html#post1979097


Oh my lord!! That was some read...the hamsternuts man scared me :no: no like his avi.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hera said:


> Did you now?! :huh: I thought there was just one who you almost met! :crying:


That's @Lorian in the dog house


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Who's attractive and located near Manchester ? let's make history happen.

Inb4 pm's from a bunch of phaggots


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *Who's attractive and located near Manchester* ? let's make history happen.
> 
> Inb4 pm's from a bunch of phaggots


me.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Who's attractive and located near Manchester ? let's make history happen.
> 
> Inb4 pm's from a bunch of phaggots


I can travel :wink:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]I can travel :wink:


aint worth the train fair ime


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

godspeed said:


> Pictures on Pinky would be all over MA.. :lol:


Hell no :no:

Picture can be used against you at a later date hehe

Plus im not sketty or old enough for tekkers :whistling:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hera said:


> Did you now?! :huh: I thought there was just one who you almost met! :crying:


Domestic :gun_bandana:


----------



## ygabbana871 (May 14, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> One couple is getting married, Bad Alan and Queenie


You [email protected] her before he did though didnt you?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

garethd93 said:


> That's @Lorian in the dog house


Lol your a braver man than me :devil2:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

does fingering count?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Hell no :no:
> 
> Picture can be used against you at a later date hehe
> 
> Plus im not sketty or old enough for tekkers :whistling:


i doubt age matter to him.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Hell no :no:
> 
> Picture can be used against you at a later date hehe
> 
> Plus im not sketty or old enough for tekkers :whistling:


Tekkers does not discriminate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

barsnack said:


> does fingering count?


5 and above only mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> 5 and above only mate


4 fingers and a thumb? Or 5 fingers??


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> 4 fingers and a thumb? Or 5 fingers??


Or 5 chocolate fingers?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Tekkers does not discriminate


So ive been told haha



zasker said:


> i doubt age matter to him.


Any hole is a goal to tekkers haha


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> 4 fingers and a thumb? Or 5 fingers??


fvck this, just start fisting.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Have you met my friend? @the wee man
> 
> Now this is gonna be epic :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Cheers Vern.


What an appropriate thread to do this in @Verno....

you may have stated something here mate :wub:

the balls in @shauny13's court now :wink:

cheers shaun 

P.S Thanks pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> What an appropriate thread to do this in @Verno....
> 
> you may have stated something here mate :wub:
> 
> ...


I'm just glad I can help out mate. Best of luck to you both


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> I'm just glad I can help out mate. Best of luck to you both


thanks :blush:

cheers shaun


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I bet @Skye666 has broken a few kids hearts on here. :tongue:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh my lord!! That was some read...the hamsternuts man scared me :no: no like his avi.


See told you it was different back then.

It would have most on here reeling, or they would have been torn asunder for posting daft threads.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> I bet @Skye666 has broken a few kids hearts on here. :tongue:


 :nono: lol hell no I'm more disliked than liked don't be daft...this is why we can't av a dislike button!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> :nono: lol hell no I'm more disliked than liked don't be daft...this is why we can't av a dislike button!!


I like you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Domestic :gun_bandana:


Ha ha. It's ok now...he's explained. I had nothing to be jealous of


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> ... and trust YOU to be in the midst of it all haha!


haha , my lifes full of drama , looks like im single again :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> :nono: lol hell no I'm more disliked than liked don't be daft...this is why we can't av a dislike button!!


Whatevers.

I want pics form your last show also.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> :nono: lol hell no I'm more disliked than liked don't be daft...this is why we can't av a dislike button!!


I like you.

If you're anything like I assume from your threads I think you don't much care who does or doesn't like you in truth, and although our personalities are different, I pretty much think the same thing. Like me, don't like me...."it's like that, you know it is uh uhhhh"

Yeah I know! You totally got the fact I snook in a song phrase there...yup! That's just the way I roll...:laugh: :no::laugh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I like you.
> 
> *If you're anything like I assume from your threads* I think you don't much care who does or doesn't like you in truth, and although our personalities are different, I pretty much think the same thing. Like me, don't like me...."it's like that, you know it is uh uhhhh"
> 
> Yeah I know! You totally got the fact I snook in a song phrase there...yup! That's just the way I roll...:laugh: :no::laugh:


Oh brother....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> :nono: lol hell no I'm more disliked than liked don't be daft...this is why we can't av a dislike button!!


I used to tolerate you, now i think you're alright and perhaps a bit misunderstood?

Being liked is overrated anyway.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> I used to tolerate you, now i think you're alright and perhaps a bit misunderstood?
> 
> Being liked is overrated anyway.


Shes OK, a bit abrupt on here because shes really a sensitive soul, heart of gold really.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Tamara and her ex 

Not sure if she's still a member.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

banzi said:


> Shes OK, a bit abrupt on here because shes really a sensitive soul, heart of gold really.


Likewise, coming from the school of hard knocks myself tends to not make me tolerate idiocy.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha , my lifes full of drama , looks like im single again


Haha no way. To be honest though... I just don't "get" neurotic, insecure women (or men I guess..). Don't have time for that shiit... who needs a relationship with all that unnecessary stress! Fk that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kristina said:


> Haha no way. To be honest though... I just don't "get" neurotic, insecure women (or men I guess..). Don't have time for that shiit... who needs a relationship with all that unnecessary stress! Fk that.


Yeah i dunno what to say guess i like a drama in some weird way , you met her and you have always been sound with me and i trust your judgement , should probably say that privatley tbh

Anyway ill send you the pic of us when my mate sends the files over i was a bit star struck dunno why :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I like you.


In small doses


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Whatevers.
> 
> I want pics form your last show also.


Why Gary whyyyyyyy?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> In small doses


Stop fishing, I like you full stop.

Remember our first exchanges?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I like you.
> 
> If you're anything like I assume from your threads I think you don't much care who does or doesn't like you in truth, and although our personalities are different, I pretty much think the same thing. Like me, don't like me...."it's like that, you know it is uh uhhhh"
> 
> Yeah I know! You totally got the fact I snook in a song phrase there...yup! That's just the way I roll...:laugh: :no::laugh:


Lol yes flubs ..I really don't care..hell I don't even care if my own family like me or don't so imagine what I think if they like me here!!

See ow I thought our personalities were similar...all sweetness and like kind loving caring :wub:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Stop fishing, I like you full stop.
> 
> Remember our first exchanges?


No?? First exchanges remind me.....

I liked ur rudeness from the start weirdly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No?? First exchanges remind me.....
> 
> I liked ur rudeness from the start weirdly


You are flirting again, stop it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> I used to tolerate you, now i think you're alright and perhaps a bit misunderstood?
> 
> Being liked is overrated anyway.


Lol used to tolerate u.....I feel like I was dumped then taken back mehhhhhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You are flirting again, stop it.


Hahahaha no I really wanna know if seriously can't remember .. We didn't like each other to start with so what was the exchanges


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha no I really wanna know if seriously can't remember .. *We didn't like each other to start with* so what was the exchanges


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Shes OK, a bit abrupt on here because shes really a sensitive soul, heart of gold really.


As if!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would like a romance with Kristina. Beautiful!

Did I say that out loud..................


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I would like a romance with Kristina. Beautiful!
> 
> Did I say that out loud..................


No, you typed it, its much worse.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> No, you typed it, its much worse.


Possibly the gayest thing i've said all week.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I would like a romance with Kristina. Beautiful!
> 
> Did I say that out loud..................


At least you didn't qoute her that would be bad..

@Kristina


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> At least you didn't qoute her that would be bad..
> 
> @Kristina


So that's how you do it!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Possibly the *gayest* thing i've said all week.


You are aware Kristina is a girl?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> So that's how you do it!


Yeh mate.. Your welcome


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> You are aware Kristina is a girl?


Yes I had noticed.

I've spent the last 2 days in the steroid section, wondering where everyone is.... flirting with the female members, so thought i'd join in.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> Yeh mate.. Your welcome


Appreciated


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why Gary whyyyyyyy?


Oh. You know why.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Ah well this is an entertaining thread! Didn't realise so much had gone on, being a relative newbie and all.

Doubt I could ever be bothered really getting to know someone properly from a forum these days, let alone date someone. I can't even be bothered with online dating.

How does it even work? You glance over and see an attractive avi...... Offer to buy the lady a pack of quest bars on the Internet. ..... I don't get it!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd love to see the female members's inboxes and just see how many messages they get from different members just basically creeping


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> *I'd love to see the female members's inboxes* and just see how many messages they get from different members just basically creeping


lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Ah well this is an entertaining thread! Didn't realise so much had gone on, being a relative newbie and all.
> 
> Doubt I could ever be bothered really getting to know someone properly from a forum these days, let alone date someone. I can't even be bothered with online dating.
> 
> How does it even work? You glance over and see an attractive avi...... Offer to buy the lady a pack of quest bars on the Internet. ..... I don't get it!


It's called instinct, you're either a hunter or you're not.

I'm guessing you're not.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Anyway, @Chelsea tried to bum me in Crayford weights and fitness changing rooms, I obviously refused BUT then I see his Reece's stash in his gym bag, the rest as they say, is history


I only tried to bum you because you were so tiny i genuinely thought you were a girl, when i realised and turned you down i gave you a peanut butter cup to make you feel better about the rejection, i know how you chicks love chocolate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> It's called instinct, you're either a hunter or you're not.
> 
> I'm guessing you're not.


Or you're the prey.... :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Who was the Welsh guy (nice fella) who was sending PMs, pics, texts to a BBing woman on here, issue was that he was married, his missus found out and started posting on here, cue meltdown!!
> 
> Was quality.


Chilisi


----------

